# Looking for friends



## mardini (Apr 29, 2010)

Greetings, I hope I can find friends here, I am Syrian citizen and moved to Egypt less than a year ago, I am looking for friends and not sure if this forum is only for western expats in Egypt. If all are welcomed to this forum then I hope I'll find friends here, did you notice that I repeated wanting friends three times?  

Ibrahim


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ialhabbal said:


> Greetings, I hope I can find friends here, I am Syrian citizen and moved to Egypt less than a year ago, I am looking for friends and not sure if this forum is only for western expats in Egypt. If all are welcomed to this forum then I hope I'll find friends here, did you notice that I repeated wanting friends three times?
> 
> Ibrahim



Hi Ibrahim

Welcome to the forum.. all expats are welcome regardless of their country of origin.
What sort of friends are you looking for? Is it friends to do sports with?
Tell us a bit more about yourself please

Maiden


----------



## mardini (Apr 29, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Ibrahim
> 
> Welcome to the forum.. all expats are welcome regardless of their country of origin.
> What sort of friends are you looking for? Is it friends to do sports with?
> ...


Hello and wow, this is the most active forum I have subscribed to. Thank you for replying to my post almost immediately.

My name is Ibrahim, I am 40 (about 2 weeks ago), I hold a degree in Economics and worked as a Budget Analyst for the U.S. Department of Defense for 15 years, divorced with one child (will be 10 on September 15th) and lives with his mother back in Kuwait, where I was born and lived a great part of my life.

I came to Egypt last year to pursue my masters degree and the PhD later on but could not get my degree equivalation process complete in time to register for the academic year 2010, therefore I am waiting for the new year registration. I live in my own property in the 6th of October city.

I have great interest in Science in general, technology, space, civilizations, and I believe in humanity and equity. I also have interest in sports, soccer, tennis (not that I play but I enjoy watching), boxing (I played it for a long time during my teenage years) this of course does not mean at all that I am an aggressive person, on the contrary; I am known to be a very calm person, and a great listener.

I strongly believe that part of my life long education process is knowing people and listening to them, learning from their experiences and getting smarter from their talents.

I am looking for friends regardless of their interests, I will enjoy a lot smart conversations, I will join events that will strengthen our friendship, listen to them, provide help when needed. It can be so lonely among the almost 80 millions here.

I have been among westerners almost all my life and will not feel alienated or offended by our sometimes contradicting points of views as it is another way of learning about each other and allow us to carry our positive interaction experiences back to our communities all which help promote positive understanding towards each others' nations.

Again, I am really happy that I am part of this forum and look forward to reading from you.

Yours,

Ibrahim


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

ialhabbal said:


> Hello and wow, this is the most active forum I have subscribed to. Thank you for replying to my post almost immediately.
> 
> My name is Ibrahim, I am 40 (about 2 weeks ago), I hold a degree in Economics and worked as a Budget Analyst for the U.S. Department of Defense for 15 years, divorced with one child (will be 10 on September 15th) and lives with his mother back in Kuwait, where I was born and lived a great part of my life.
> 
> ...


Thats a very nice reply and I'm sure that you will make friends - 6th Oct is quite a way out of town - what made you pick Egypt as a place to do your degree?:confused2:


----------



## mardini (Apr 29, 2010)

aqua said:


> Thats a very nice reply and I'm sure that you will make friends - 6th Oct is quite a way out of town - what made you pick Egypt as a place to do your degree?:confused2:


It is cheaper Adrian, and I own a home and a car here, way too expensive in the States and in France, besides; I really enjoy the people and culture here. How long have you been here?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

ialhabbal said:


> It is cheaper Adrian, and I own a home and a car here, way too expensive in the States and in France, besides; I really enjoy the people and culture here. How long have you been here?


been here 3 months but got a lot of support in a short space of time:eyebrows:


----------



## mardini (Apr 29, 2010)

aqua said:


> been here 3 months but got a lot of support in a short space of time:eyebrows:


That's real nice, with the right group of people around one can enjoy a lot here. I find it pretty entertaining here just talking to people and seeing them move in large waves, it is like no where else I have been to before, it surprises me the degree of kindness I sense in them also. What are your interests if I may ask?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

ialhabbal said:


> That's real nice, with the right group of people around one can enjoy a lot here. I find it pretty entertaining here just talking to people and seeing them move in large waves, it is like no where else I have been to before, it surprises me the degree of kindness I sense in them also. What are your interests if I may ask?


I'll get involved in all sorts . . . my passion in the uk was boating
out here been exploring - just trying to move from an apartment to a villa


----------



## mardini (Apr 29, 2010)

aqua said:


> I'll get involved in all sorts . . . my passion in the uk was boating
> out here been exploring - just trying to move from an apartment to a villa


Did you literally mean moving from an apartment to a villa? Oh that will be quite an effort, will keep you busy for awhile...


----------

